# pm issue?



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, so when i log in and i look to the top right of the screan, its says i have two notifications and i have to PM's. Then, when i click to view them i have none?

And as soon as i go to another page it says i have messages, anyone have this problem?

Alex


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

It fixed its self


----------

